# The complete Pokemon freak club



## Rayquaza23 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Description:* This is the complete Pokemon freak club.We disscuss Pokemon in every way here.This is for complete Pokemon freaks.We cover every bit of Pokemon stuff.Also we look at other Anime,we make fake cheats,share our artwork & more.





Members
1.Rayquaza23

Ranks
Pokemon freak [Rayquaza23]
Anime lover[]
A bit of a fan[]
You need work on being a fan[]

 Multiple users can be on a rank.Points are used for this.
*xD*

*Okay,you've seen what you've seen.**But isn't it exciting?We also help people who can't get past a part of a Pokemon game.We make it easer for people to understand Pokemon,by helping them like it more.*

*Points are made by posting,doing something for us,really just posting!We also are gettung points by doing specual things.*


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 21, 2009)

*joins*

I won't be as active due to platinum =D


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 22, 2009)

Joinage please.

I draw pokemon.
I sprite pokemon.
I write a fanfic about pokemon.
I try to unsucessfully hack pokemon games.
I try to play through games with one pokemon.
I'm obsessed halp.


----------



## IcySapphire (Mar 22, 2009)

Count me in! I'm an avid fanfiction writer and gamer--maybe because the Pokemon world is vast and varied, and there's always something new to discover


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 22, 2009)

*ahemlle*
I'll join. 
I..
Write fanfics, which will never see the light of day
have...a lot of pokedrawings
Played my Leafgreen to death.
Am converting my siblings into little avidd players.
HALP.


----------



## Peegeray (Mar 22, 2009)

i'll join
i
import games (including jp platinum in and all usa games since gsc (excluding pearl))
draw pokemon
sprite pokemon
watch the japanese anime
battle competitively using netbattle (i have unreliable wifi)
got 600+ hours on my gold version and 300+ hours on my diamond version
never complained about the 4th gen! seriously so many complaints i think 4th gen is awesome


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 22, 2009)

*Joins*
Pokemon ftw. I sprite(badly), write fanfics, play the games sometime obsesivly, doodle and make up pokemon, and post on pokemon forums. 
All in all, I like Pokemon.This is the place to be if you like it I guess. :)


----------



## magnemite (Mar 23, 2009)

I wouldn't mind joining.

Qualifications: 
- have at least one pokemon game per series
- converted about 2-3 people to like pokemon
- regular poster here

I really need help in Platinum, got piplup as starter (lv. 26 now) and can't get past Gardenia...HALP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 25, 2009)

I draw Pokemon, I sprite Pokemon, I write about Pokemon, I play competitively in Pokemon on Shoddy, I breed Pokemon for good IVs and nature and I of course play the games :D

So I suppose I can join :D

Note: I'm importing Platinum in a few days because I live in NZ :)

Edit: Among the things I've listed I play the games, play competitively, write and draw the most but I do the others to an extent.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Mar 25, 2009)

Guess I otter join ^^

Lemme see...

I'm a fan artist, mostly, and I draw fan comics, I do nature breed but I haven't IV bred or EV trained a Pokemon yet (mostly because I'm caught up in my Art-farting and too busy :/)
I've also tried to make a hack but was unsuccessful (I killed a map  by accident). I'm trying again but am taking a break atm.
I have not imported games, but I have imported plushies.
And I have converted my little sisters. Ones a Turtwig addict x3


----------



## Flora (Mar 25, 2009)

Might as well join.   I:

Have one Pokemon game per series, often two;
Love to sprite, though I'm not particularly accomplished;
Write fanfiction (which is what I should be doing right now. XP);
And have helped convert my mother and father into Pokemon fans. ^^


----------



## GalladeMaster (Mar 26, 2009)

I'll join.

Let's see...

-I have(or used to have) one game per region.
-I have converted three people into Pokemon.
-I sprite Pokemon.
-I have all the legendaries except Groudon.
-I have 1 1/2 PC boxes full of powerful Pokemon.
-I draw pokemon.
-I have: Platinum, Sapphire, LeafGreen, Battle Revolution,Shadows of Almia, Red Rescue Team, and I used to have Crystal.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 27, 2009)

magnemite said:


> I really need help in Platinum, got piplup as starter (lv. 26 now) and can't get past Gardenia...HALP!!!!!!!!!!!


Train it to lv  30,Get a shinx  and train it.  I beat her with luck,a shinx and training


----------



## Alxprit (Mar 28, 2009)

I am totally in this right now.

I own LeafGreen, Emerald, XD, Diamond, Platinum, and Blue Rescue Team.
I'm an avid fan, seriously. I'm also getting better at drawing some of my favorites.
I also frequently dream about being a Pokemon because they're that cool.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 4, 2009)

Why haven't I joined yet?

-I draw Pokémon
-I sprite Pokémon
-I own/owned Blue, Crystal, Sapphire, LeafGreen, Emerald, Diamond, Dash, Mystery Dungeon Blue, R/S Pinball, Trozei/Link and some computer game where you could make cards and posters and stuff to print.
-I make Fakemon 
-I make characters that are Pokémon
-I have filled up my Emerald Pokédex
-I know all the Pokémon names
-I visit and post on Pokémon forums every day

Am I in? ^^


----------



## Alxprit (Apr 4, 2009)

I was scared I killed the thread. ^^;

You sound like a good applicant, WUE. But the club creator hasn't made any posts except the first one.
He is relatively new, though, I'll give him that.


----------



## Flora (Apr 5, 2009)

Ooh, forgot to mention insane anime obsession!!


----------

